# Fibromyalgia/IBS/neuralgia connection?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Hi,It's been a while since I've been here, but here goes...I have a good friend who has wicked neuralgia - severe pain in the side of his face. He's considering surgery, but it's not very hopeful.I've read a little on the IBS/fybromyalgia link, but has anyone heard of a neuralgia link? Seems like stress can do a number on many parts of the body, so I wonder if there's some connection.Also, has anyone tried Mike's IBS hypno tapes for fybromyalgia? I wonder if hypno would work for most neurological disorders.Thanks in advance,Ted


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi ted, no help here,just wanted to say hi.denny


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi there. I have been diagnosed with sever FMS. Yes there is a definate connection with the nerves. I get the tingles running down my legs. It is so bad sometimes. I can't move or touch my legs at all and just have to wait for it to pass.Good luckShrinky------------------B Howes


----------

